# Just been prescribed Paroxetine (Paxil)



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

About 4 days ago I started taking Paroxetine (Paxil) for my anxiety. After a day of taking it I came home and researched this drug I had never heard of before. After research I feel a little discouraged :blank It seems to do the trick for a lot of people with social anxiety, but the clinically proven weight gain?? and the sexual side effects?? These aspects worry me slightly. Especially the weight issue. As I have a lot of body image issues, an uncontrollable weight gain may put my head in a worse place. I'm also worried about how difficult it seems to quit this drug, which my doctor didn't inform me about.

I suppose it's too early to tell how well these drugs will work for me.So far I am feeling more relaxed, but unmotivated and in a daze at times.

I'm seeing her in 3 weeks. Do you think I should ask for a change in medication? if so what is a good alternative? and has anyone else had any experience with Paroxetine that might help me decide what to do next?

Thanks


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Sexual side effects are almost hand in hand with all types of ssri medication.
However, there are some meds which do not have as much of a prominent weight gain side effect profile.

I took lexapro (another type of ssri) and it actually decreased my appetite to the point where i lost weight.

As far as SSRI's go that have been indicated for SAD, you are looking at Fluvoxamine, Sertraline (although some have weight gain on this one too) and the one you are currently on.

You could try a different class of medication but it depends if your anxiety is purely social or if you have generalised too.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

off subject, but you are a very beautifull girl/woman if thats you in your pic! i didnt like paxil personally. but you may have results with it, its worth a shot i suppose. i personally will never take another serotonin type product for my anxiet/depression ever again. but it does work for some, i didnt put on weight with it, but im into bodybuilding and my diet is very strict so meds dont tend to effect my weight aside from beta blockers which seemed to slow my metabolism or something and i had to readjust my calories


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

@Asenseofpurpose
My anxiety is mostly social. Thanks for the recommendations!! I'll definetely ask her about Fluvoxamine. Indeed, I heard Sertraline and Paroxetine are some of the worst offenders for weight gain!! I know this particular one slows the metabolism. 

@Oioioi123
I don't like my appearance personally lol Thank you for the compliment!!  What made you decide not to take them again? I am very cautious about meds, I dont want to become too reliant on them.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

sammichiaki123 said:


> @Asenseofpurpose
> My anxiety is mostly social. Thanks for the recommendations!! I'll definetely ask her about Fluvoxamine. Indeed, I heard Sertraline and Paroxetine are some of the worst offenders for weight gain!! I know this particular one slows the metabolism.
> 
> @Oioioi123
> I don't like my appearance personally lol Thank you for the compliment!!  What made you decide not to take them again? I am very cautious about meds, I dont want to become too reliant on them.


Few reasons. Killed my sex drive completely. Made me really lethargic, and shut off any emotions. I literally felt numb, nothing. No happyness no sadness no please nothing. I just felt like a complete robot. It helped a bit with anxiety, but what's the point when you can't even get enjoyment out of finally being in social situations. Btw it upsets me when a pretty girl like yourself can't see how beautifull they are . I hope that doesn't make me sound like a creep because I'm certainly not. Just bothers me, but I get where your comeing from at the same time. I workout and to others have a great physique but to me it's never good enough which is why I'm OCD about bodybuilding. I'm like the opposite of an anorexic, never big or muscular enough. There's actually a name for it, muscle dysmorphia or something ? Anyway I'm rambling, I tend to do that lol. To sum it up, I hated Paxil but that doesn't mean it won't work for you


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

That's what I'm worried about, lack of emotions. I don't want to lose myself. I'm a very emotional person. It's both a wonderful and horrific thing. I'm empathetic and loving but the negative side is overwhelming. I want to find a balance. I'm feeling so tired lately, it's Saturday and I've spent most of the day sleeping because every time I sat down for too long I'd pass out. NOT GOOD. My concentration has weakened also. If is more than a temporary effect (I've been on them 5 days now) I don't think I can live this way >.>

I understand, It upsets me when people can't see how beautiful they are too  I think I'm getting better though, hopefully my self-esteem will continue to improve, and I won't feel horrible looking into mirrors anymore. A lot of it stems from the past. I got bullied a lot at school for my looks

Absolutely. I've heard of muscle dysmorphia. I've suffered from body issues myself. For me it was always about control, I couldn't control the stuff on the inside but I knew I could change the outside. Exercise is addictive also!! I got hooked on it last year, its a great anti-depressant within itself because of the serotonin rush. 

Its okay, I don't mind. I rambled on too lol


----------



## cham56 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm on day 2. I feel some waves of nausea, but not too bad. I am going to give it a shot. My social anxiety/panic attacks have peaked. I read about weight gain AND loss of appetite. I plan to watch what I eat, but sooo willing to give this a try. The test will be the work situation in a few days. I wish you luck.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

It will take longer than several days to feel a positive effect from Paxil, weeks for full benefit (if you're a responder).


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Medline said:


> It will take longer than several days to feel a positive effect from Paxil, weeks for full benefit (if you're a responder).


I have never felt worse in my life then I felt first 2 weeks on Paxil, pupils the size of saucers paralyzing anxiety through the roof. Felt exhausted but couldn't sleep. Had to end up takeing stress leave from work until this subsided. And I get the same reaction from every ssri I've tried.

Well I really hope the Paxil works for you Sammi, hopefully your one of the lucky ones. Let us know how it goes


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oioioi123 said:


> I have never felt worse in my life then I felt first 2 weeks on Paxil, pupils the size of saucers paralyzing anxiety through the roof. Felt exhausted but couldn't sleep. Had to end up takeing stress leave from work until this subsided. And I get the same reaction from every ssri I've tried.
> 
> Well I really hope the Paxil works for you Sammi, hopefully your one of the lucky ones. Let us know how it goes


I relate to some of what you said completely. I have had insomnia, but I'm exhausted. It dosen't seem to be improving. I got two weeks before I see my doctor so I guess I'll have to wait it out and see what happens.

Thank you  I'll deffo let you know!!


----------



## melgreeneyes (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi - I too was prescribed Paxil for anxiety. Hard to say what my anxiety triggers are - it basically just began hitting me for no apparent reason. And then I began to get scared it would happen anywhere. 

I began seeing a psychiatric nurse practitioner which I really recommend. I got to her for weekly therapy and she monitors my meds. Previously - when trying an SSRI (years ago for depression) - I saw a Psychiatrist who monitored my meds and he sent me to a therapist as well but the 2 did not discuss my therapy/meds. I think it's much better to see the person prescribing for therapy.

Anyway - I resisted going on an SSRI for my anxiety. Was just taking Xanax as needed but then began to feel as though it was just making me tired and not really helping my anxiety at times. She opted to start me on Paxil a month ago. You don't say how much you are taking but I am VERY sensitive to drugs. I am a 45 year old woman, 5'7 tall and I weigh about 120 lbs. I am also very concerned about weight gain side effects and I have a very sensitive stomach.

We started me out on 5mg of Paxil - that is one half the starter dose of 10 mg, which is also a VERY low dose. Initially I felt nothing - I was concerned it would upset my stomach but it did not. But then it began to upset my stomach and the last thing in the world that would happen to me on this drug is gain weight, if anything I've lost. It made me totally lose my appetite - Lexapro did that previously to me as well, years ago.

I tried to hang in there with the Paxil - took it at night with food so I'd sleep through the initial nausea but it would wake me up. It seemed to get better after a few days but then it would get bad again. Therapist told me to skip a night - which I did. Felt great the next day but then when I took it again after a few days it would build up and make me feel worse and worse.

I WILL say that for a few days here and there I've never felt better! I feel like the old me! Not all nervous, and dizzy. My chief complaint as been chronic DIZZYNESS which then caused a panic attack of raising of heart, nausea, shakeyness. I had a bunch of tests run to rule out MS, brain tumor etc because of my dizzyness. And now they just believe it is anxiety. 

So I've had some good days over the past month on the Paxil and I was very happy to think I could get back to my normal self. But- it seems unpredictable. I have dizzy days, feel foggy, very nauseated, stomach cramps, etc. I just don't think I can tolerate it.

I will likely stop all together and I don't know what will happen next. For now I will just continue with my Xanax as needed. Sometimes I take Xanax XR .5 mg and sometimes I take .25 Xanax. I'm scared about the addictive nature of Xanax and how it should not be used longterm. I just want to feel better all the time and like the old me.

Anyway - I hope it works for you. I think it had the potential to help me - but I guess like all drugs, everyone is different and has different reactions. Just wanted you to know you might not gain an ounce of weight on it - if anything you will lose, if you are like me.

Good luck to you.


----------



## melgreeneyes (Nov 20, 2011)

By the way - initially the Paxil made me have vivid dreams and kept me up at night - made me sweat too. I've been taking ambien for many years - a low dose of 5 mgs per night. But even taking that with the Paxil - the Paxil woke me up at night with stomach pain, dizzyness, etc. Then when I'd stop - I'd feel good at night and sleep like a baby with NO ambien. I have not been able to sleep without ambien in years. 

The Paxil is supposed to help sleep as it is sedative in nature.

Again - I didn't have generalized anxiety disorder, this has been a new diagnosis for me and they think it is possibly tied to post traumatic after I experienced something very traumatic in my life. Months after the event - I began having symptoms of anxiety.


----------



## cham56 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have no trouble sleeping, no dreams as of yet. I take it very early in the morning. Do have waves of short term nausea. Pupils are large, self conscious about that. Did not feel quite right until about 2pm yesterday, Still my first week, 1 blushing episode yesterday instead of about 5 or 6. Not normally a pill taker, but I am desperate, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

I was taking 10 mg Seroxat (Paroxetine), 1/2 of 20mg pill for four months. I started to make daily automatism with lesser repulsion. I really hated the every morning's sound of alarm, then brush your teeth, go to work. These daily routines fill me with mixture of hate and disappointment from my life (they still persist), and during the Seroxat medication (should I say m*a*dication?) I was doing these routines with lesser repulsion. Perhaps it was because I was emotionally blank and robotic during the first few weeks.

I also felt like there is a cop behind my every synapse, who controls what kind of impulse goes on through the neural network. If the impulse is transferring some negative dark thought, the cop just stops it from spreading through the brain. I completely knew that this is the drug, not the power of my mind, that it is just another form of being a junkie. In my case, the pill fixed the consequences (no more dark moods) and not the root cause of them (which is, I suppose, something messed up in my subconscious mind). I was in better state because of some tool and not because of trained strengths of myself. That made me feel stupid, as if I believed in function of some quick fat burning device in a teleshopping ad.

I did not experience weight gain. I eat moderately (lots of vegetables with greek olive oil - that's a blessing) and exercise twice per week. I experienced numbness in the sexual body parts, which I welcomed, because I'm more sensitive than I'd wish to and on Seroxat I brought my gf to better orgasms than without it, because I could afford better strokes without the fear of dumping it too early. I usually came in 1-2 mins, Seroxat fixed this so I could totally control it, which was really good. As I stopped taking it, the sensitivity (unfortunately for me) recovered to its previous levels. This decrease in sensitivity might be a problem for women.

I stopped taking it because Seroxat turned me into emotionless manic person. I had less negativity in my moods, but I was turned into a personality that I hated even more. Naturally I am definitely not an optimistic extrovert, and if some pills turns me into this, I start to feel uncomfortable. I felt alright and confident during social interactions, but I knew that this is not me, this is just the drug speaking. I did not hate the work so much and I was in an 'obedient slave' mode, which is what the system wants. No thoughts of rebellion. Just keep going. Go to work and do not hate it!. That just wasn't me.

Perhaps what decreased the effectivity of Seroxat in my case was the fact that I have taken psychedelic drugs before and I learned how to distinguish between my own learned neural processes, natural state of my mind, and something that is patched with a drug. Therefore I knew I was drugged, not solving the root cause of my problem, but fixing just the consequence with another kind of addiction.

I did not try any other SSRI drug so I have no comparison. I would not try any other drug with SSRI mechanisms. I feel unsafe with the knowledge of the business behind the SSRIs. There are docs that prescribe it for any detail, so be warned. IMO social anxiety (differs from case to case of course, we are all a bit different mixtures of imperfections) should be treated with acceptable exposition and cognitive-behavioral therapy. Not with drug like SSRI, which is rather for depressed people that can't get out of bed at all.

Also, the withdrawal effects are really no fun, even after only four months. I can't imagine being on it for years and then dropping it.


----------



## cham56 (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you have nausea? What started out as waves of nausea here and there and only for minutes at a time, lasted all day today. Very hard being on the job. No wonder some loose weight. Wish I knew if I will get over that feeling. To me, this is heavy duty, it really overpowers me. But no difficulties in socialization today. It is day 6. Wonder if I'll "level" off or what. I need help, I believe I have a severe issue with social anxiety which makes me blush quite often. Some people will no longer make eye contact with me when I speak to them, breaks my heart.


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

engram said:


> I was taking 10 mg Seroxat (Paroxetine), 1/2 of 20mg pill for four months. I started to make daily automatism with lesser repulsion. I really hated the every morning's sound of alarm, then brush your teeth, go to work. These daily routines fill me with mixture of hate and disappointment from my life (they still persist), and during the Seroxat medication (should I say m*a*dication?) I was doing these routines with lesser repulsion. Perhaps it was because I was emotionally blank and robotic during the first few weeks.
> 
> I also felt like there is a cop behind my every synapse, who controls what kind of impulse goes on through the neural network. If the impulse is transferring some negative dark thought, the cop just stops it from spreading through the brain. I completely knew that this is the drug, not the power of my mind, that it is just another form of being a junkie. In my case, the pill fixed the consequences (no more dark moods) and not the root cause of them (which is, I suppose, something messed up in my subconscious mind). I was in better state because of some tool and not because of trained strengths of myself. That made me feel stupid, as if I believed in function of some quick fat burning device in a teleshopping ad.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post
I completely agree with you in the sense that these drugs don't fix anything, they just mask a problem. My doctor seemed clueless about these pills, but I didn't hesitate to take them because she's a doctor, so I figured "hey I guess you must know what your doing with me". I'm not sure about being on them anymore. I have felt less anxious lately (might be the meds, might be a placebo effect who knows) and I worry that if I stop taking them I'll go back to feeling like a mess again. What you said about being in slave mode. I've noticed how I cant cry anymore, not because I'm happy, but because I just don't feel strongly enough about the things that upset me. And I used to cry a lot, so in a way I feel I've lost a bit of who I am. It feels like I don't have a choice sometimes though, and that I have to choose sides. No meds or meds = Too emotional or robot. I wish I had a middle ground.

I started looking into the effects the other day and paroxetine has one of worst reputations out of all the SSRIS for withdrawal. I'm quite worried about coming off them now







what symptoms did you experience??



cham56 said:


> Did you have nausea? What started out as waves of nausea here and there and only for minutes at a time, lasted all day today. Very hard being on the job. No wonder some loose weight. Wish I knew if I will get over that feeling. To me, this is heavy duty, it really overpowers me. But no difficulties in socialization today. It is day 6. Wonder if I'll "level" off or what. I need help, I believe I have a severe issue with social anxiety which makes me blush quite often. Some people will no longer make eye contact with me when I speak to them, breaks my heart.


I had horrific nausea on Citalopram (Celexa) But I haven't had any nausea on these. Side effects like that are common when you first begin, they should ease up soon enough when your body gets used to the meds.


----------



## Jericho187 (Jan 18, 2011)

Stay away from Paxil and all other SSRIs if you value your sex life because in many people the side effects are permenant. Post SSRI Sexual Dysfunction is what I am talking about.

I have lots of referral patients who have ruined their sex life because of this. Their testosterone, FSH, and other labs come back normal, and when I tell them what they're experiencing is due to the SSRI, its always the same feeling: Remorse about ever taking it.

Educate yourself about what you are getting into, then make a decision. Many GPs don't even know that this condition exists, and I blame it on the pharmaceutical companies who list the sexual side effects as "reversible". 

Yeah right.


----------



## engram (Jul 1, 2011)

sammichiaki123 said:


> And I used to cry a lot, so in a way I feel I've lost a bit of who I am. It feels like I don't have a choice sometimes though, and that I have to choose sides. No meds or meds = Too emotional or robot. I wish I had a middle ground.
> 
> I started looking into the effects the other day and paroxetine has one of worst reputations out of all the SSRIS for withdrawal. I'm quite worried about coming off them now
> 
> ...


I was taking just half a pill of 20mg = 10 mg. That is so low dosage. I did not find the middle ground either. It just works (turns you into robot) or doesn't.

I don't remember any specific withdrawal _symptoms_ such as nausea, dizziness and so, just generally utterly awful mood. It lasted 3-4 days, then I got back to normal by myself, I did not help it with alcohol or THC. I wouldn't even recommend it. Stay clean until the SSRI effect disappears completely. Good luck


----------



## Laurenamy (Dec 2, 2011)

I had a lot of weight gain from paroxetine over the 2 years I was prescribed it. I was started on 20mg and eventually got up to 40. My motivation also became very low, and I had to take a year out from university to get myself back on track. I then changed to fluoxetine, and found that even worse. I still haven't found one which agrees with me yet. I think you just have to give these things a go, as they seem to affect people differently. Good luck x


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Clinically proven weight gain?? Proof please!

Going through the Paroxetine leaflet now and nowhere does it state weight gain as a side effect. I've said this before on here: there is such a thing as thermodynamics, gaining weight is putting on stored energy, this can not be created out of nothing by just taking a pill.

Where do you guys get your info?!


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey Sammi how's things going for ya? Just wanted to see how your makeing out. Hope all is well!


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

Oioioi123 said:


> Hey Sammi how's things going for ya? Just wanted to see how your makeing out. Hope all is well!


Hey Oioioi123 

I'm on 20mg these days, my anxiety is almost non-existant. That part of it is fantastic. BUT I find it so hard to drag myself out of bed in the morning, I just want to sleep all day. and a recent death in my life didn't spark any emotion out of me at all, I felt guilty for that :/ I'm usually a big crier, I haven't cried once since starting these.

She's put me on a repeat prescription of these pills until June. Not sure what to do really. I want to lose the negative effects, but I cant afford right now to lose the positive ones. I'm job hunting and I need to keep my cool.

Did you have a good christmas? 

Hope your well too!!!


----------



## MilkWasABadChoice (Nov 16, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> Clinically proven weight gain?? Proof please!
> 
> Going through the Paroxetine leaflet now and nowhere does it state weight gain as a side effect. I've said this before on here: there is such a thing as thermodynamics, gaining weight is putting on stored energy, this can not be created out of nothing by just taking a pill.
> 
> Where do you guys get your info?!


Can the medication slow down the metabolism causing weight gain through the same diet and exercise patterns? That could be one reason it causes weight gain.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

sammichiaki123 said:


> Hey Oioioi123
> 
> I'm on 20mg these days, my anxiety is almost non-existant. That part of it is fantastic. BUT I find it so hard to drag myself out of bed in the morning, I just want to sleep all day. and a recent death in my life didn't spark any emotion out of me at all, I felt guilty for that :/ I'm usually a big crier, I haven't cried once since starting these.
> 
> ...


I loved Paxil, especially the higher doses. It did help with anxiety big time, but what I loved most was the dreamlike state of mind that it put me in. I felt like I was in this bubble of fantasy, where I envisioned my dreams in front of my eyes and ways to make them come true, etc. Where as normally without it, everything is just chaotic, anxious, and blurred. If any of that makes any sense. lol..

But as for the downside partial apathy symptoms etc, adding Wellbutrin turned everything around and was fantastic. I still had all the good effects of Paxil, but I was more clear headed and very motivated/outgoing/organized. The two went very well together.

I have Zoloft in my regimen at the moment, but I may switch back to Paxil eventually, Zoloft like any SSRI is a great buffer to augment with more stimulating meds etc, and at least for me, it doesn't make me more lazy in the way that paxil did, but it also doesn't do anything for anxiety, and no "dreamlike" state of mind.  Everything still feels chaotic.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

sammichiaki123 said:


> Hey Oioioi123
> 
> I'm on 20mg these days, my anxiety is almost non-existant. That part of it is fantastic. B*UT I find it so hard to drag myself out of bed in the morning, I just want to sleep all day*. and a recent death in my life didn't spark any emotion out of me at all, I felt guilty for that :/ I'm usually a big crier, I haven't cried once since starting these.
> 
> ...


I've been taking Paroxetine for about seven months now, 30mg. For the most part I've not experienced too many negative side effects. The sex drive is still as high as it was before. I take it at night after dinner and it helps me get to sleep since before the meds I'd get into bed and get a sudden rush of energy and not be able to fall asleep or calm my mind.

I feel very calm these days and I'm not paralyzed anymore from my SA. It takes the edge off for me and I think the rest of it has to come from me and working on it. 
What I mean by that is in social situations especially with females my heart would race, palms and armpits sweat, and I'd get tingly pins and needles sensations all over. I couldn't think straight and all I wanted to do was just get away from the situation no matter what it would look like to others.

I have extremely vivid dreams but they don't bother me too much.

I hope your doing alright and things are continuing to progress


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been on paxil for awhile now, almost 3 years. Even though it has a some negative side effects, I still like it. It helps quite a bit with generalized anxiety and is great for depression in my experience. I went off of it for about 6 months durin this 3 year period, and id say that I felt a lot worse during this time.

Paxil still has some negative side effects though, for me. It has caused some weight gain. I was pretty skinny before starting the med, but started to gain some weight kinda quickly. Over the last 3 years I've put on like 25 pounds, all on the stomache lol....how much of this is due to paxil I can't say, but my diet hasn't changed. The most annoying side effect I've had though is night sweats. I know its the paxil causing it because its never happened while off of it. It pretty much only happens when its cold and I sleep with a large blanket. Ill wake up in the middle of the night soaked in sweat and freezing cold because my body is so sweaty and my covers are wet. Very annoying to have to change clothes and sheets in the middle of the night.

Paxil also causes me mild withdrawal when I discontinue. If I taper off correctly its not very bad. I get occasional "brain zaps" or whatever, which to me just feels like sudden diziness for a second. Lasts only a few days


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

For me it annihilated my social anxiety...along with any inhibitions or ambitions. Dropped out of all organizations and activities and jobs, gave up in school and over the course of a year gained 100 pounds. Coming off wasn't as horrific as I was anticipating but I did have the paxil flu for about a week.


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

MilkWasABadChoice said:


> Can the medication slow down the metabolism causing weight gain through the same diet and exercise patterns? That could be one reason it causes weight gain.


Leptin is a hormone in your liver that helps control weight. Paxil slows this hormone. So it messes with your metabolism. I'm not in the medical field so I'm not sure how correct this statement is, but I've been told this and read it numerous times.


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

beaches09 said:


> I loved Paxil, especially the higher doses. It did help with anxiety big time, but what I loved most was the dreamlike state of mind that it put me in. I felt like I was in this bubble of fantasy, where I envisioned my dreams in front of my eyes and ways to make them come true, etc. Where as normally without it, everything is just chaotic, anxious, and blurred. If any of that makes any sense. lol..
> 
> But as for the downside partial apathy symptoms etc, adding Wellbutrin turned everything around and was fantastic. I still had all the good effects of Paxil, but I was more clear headed and very motivated/outgoing/organized. The two went very well together.
> 
> I have Zoloft in my regimen at the moment, but I may switch back to Paxil eventually, Zoloft like any SSRI is a great buffer to augment with more stimulating meds etc, and at least for me, it doesn't make me more lazy in the way that paxil did, but it also doesn't do anything for anxiety, and no "dreamlike" state of mind. Everything still feels chaotic.


I might ask about wellbutrin thanks! 
Ah yes the dreamlike state of mind is wonderful XD but highly impractical, I just want to sleep forever in my bubble, but it dosen't pay the bills lol



brownzerg said:


> I have extremely vivid dreams but they don't bother me too much.
> 
> I hope your doing alright and things are continuing to progress


I'm glad things are going well for you!!  And yes, the vivid dreams :O I love this aspect of it, apart from when I dream about spiders >.> lol


----------



## sammichiaki123 (Nov 20, 2006)

HollowTheory said:


> For me it annihilated my social anxiety...along with any inhibitions or ambitions. Dropped out of all organizations and activities and jobs, gave up in school and over the course of a year gained 100 pounds. Coming off wasn't as horrific as I was anticipating but I did have the paxil flu for about a week.


Oh wow, I'm sorry to hear that.
My passion I had for getting a job has diminished, I don't have much motivation anymore. And Im gaining weight as well :/ Its a shame a drug with such good positive aspects (being so helpful with SA) can have so many negative ones too :/ I suppose I just have to decide if its worth it.


----------



## Zuff (Jan 17, 2012)

I was prescribed Paxil more than a week ago. It was about 10mg. I only took half the pill and it gave me the side effects that may come with it: nausea, gas, and tightness in the chest so I stopped taking it. I asked my doctor if I could try Tranxene again since I took it 2 years ago for 2-3 months. Not every day. I'm gonna see how that goes.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

sammichiaki123 said:


> I might ask about wellbutrin thanks!
> Ah yes the dreamlike state of mind is wonderful XD but highly impractical, I just want to sleep forever in my bubble, but it dosen't pay the bills lol


It just depends how you define it. In my case my natural chaotic state is impractical as I'll never get anything done because the stress gets so tense it causes me to retreat and avoid responsibilities, while in the dreamlike state everything is calm, vivid, full of life, easier to think, take action, and prioritize, and serene. I can see how the way I stated it though could be easily interpreted by many in numerous ways. 

Definitely though, the Wellbutrin will help ya get your bills paid. lol.. It wakes you up, gets your butt into gear, and makes you take action. Provided the dose is decent enough.

Even caffeine helps a good amount. Actually when I was on Paxil I didn't really start to enjoy it until I become a regular caffeine drinker. It was much different than caffeine without the med, and without any crash.


----------

